# Need A New Project to Draw - Round 2



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I finished Len's request for a table/desk. I have another project in the wings, but we are waiting on some dimensions before starting it.

So, who's next? Do you have a small project you are wanting to build but don't have plans to go by? I can't promise anything except I will try to do my best. Just remember that I am still learning how to use Sketchup so there may be something I just can't do. But I am learning. If there are multiple requests, I will choose the one I feel most comfortable with.

Remember, try to keep it simple. Simple is good.
Thanks
Mike

Note: Here is the link to the first project.
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/58705-need-new-project-draw.html


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

This is so generous of you, Mike. Right now, we still have a few inches of snow on the ground and dripping the water pipes at night, so I'm trying to do some extremely basic designs myself to learn more in sketchup. But if I get into somethng where I'm in over my head, I'll be sure to ask. Thanks. Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A friend asked for plans to build a child's playhouse. It needs to be 6' x 8 feet so it will fit on a low boy trailer for transporting from Corpus Christi to Houston, Texas for his granddaughters' birthday.

I have it ready for his comments. He wanted two small windows in front. Eh, not much room but I suppose I could add the openings for a couple.

I attached a picture he found on the internet for me to go by.

If y'all have any suggestions of ideas, post up.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A few of the details.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike at some point the little girl will no longer be little and no longer be interested in a play house. With that in mind I would suggest designing it so that it can be used as a storage shed when that day arrives. In particular I was thinking about the door opening being wide enough to accommodate things like a wheelbarrow or a lawnmower and the head room being enough for an adult to stand up, at least in the middle. Of course these design considerations would have to be incorporated in such a way that it still looks like a play house which is the real goal here.
Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

billyjim said:


> Mike at some point the little girl will no longer be little and no longer be interested in a play house. With that in mind I would suggest designing it so that it can be used as a storage shed when that day arrives. In particular I was thinking about the door opening being wide enough to accommodate things like a wheelbarrow or a lawnmower and the head room being enough for an adult to stand up, at least in the middle. Of course these design considerations would have to be incorporated in such a way that it still looks like a play house which is the real goal here.
> Bill


Thanks for the suggestions, Bill. This will be a birthday gift for the guy's grand daughter. I just followed his wants and needs, and the picture he picked out (and his wife is going batty with ideas!). 

Mike


----------



## Rollo57 (Aug 2, 2013)

Why not incorporate a 'solar' panel on the roof!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rollo57 said:


> Why not incorporate a 'solar' panel on the roof!


That would be up to the guy that builds it. I for one wouldn't want any form of electricity in a playhouse.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Can I ask a (probably) really basic question regarding building the framework? As we don't have many 'plasterboard on timber' walls in the UK, how do you join the uprights to the cross members of the framework where they are apparently butt joined?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Can I ask a (probably) really basic question regarding building the framework? As we don't have many 'plasterboard on timber' walls in the UK, how do you join the uprights to the cross members of the framework where they are apparently butt joined?


Angie, usually a nail gun or hammer is used to drive 3 - 3 1/4 inch nails into the 2x lumber. For example the walls would be built with the lumber laying flat on the deck. Drive the nails into the bottom and top plates and into the studs. To attach the rafter/trusses, nails are again used by toe nailing them into the side of the truss and down into the top plate of the wall.

Does that answer your question?
Here is a video that probably makes more sense than my blabbering. :yes4:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoeEwBJJ5u8


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Mike, thought it was gonna be more complicated that nails. That video answered everything.


----------

